# gold question



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

LFS has golds. They have one now and are ordering 3 babies for my 55. They told me last week they were pretty sure they were spilos. Went to go pick up this morning and they said the name was gibbus. The breeder describes them as looking much like RBP's until they get older, then they turn gold. The one they have in now has a more silver look to the fins, and the caudal has one dark line. Is it probably a spilo? I have seen different threads debating the gibbus if it's even a species, so what the shibby is it. I didn't purchase...waiting to see babies, hear from you, and get more info from the store.

What are good questions to ask the breeder to determine if they are spilos? What do I look for in the babies?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I guess if you want the fish then get it? are you looking for spilos or just want to know what you are about to buy? I have that debate with my lfs too, It says "Gold Piranha"
or "Gold Belly Piranha". I was just gonna buy it any way. Maybe i'll find out what it is when it gets bigger.









I do think fish stores should have knowledge of the different species of p's, but some dont' and just sell what they get.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Go here...www.sharkaquarium.com or www.belowwater.com ....im sure both of these sites have pix of gibbus and gold P (spilo)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Check OPEFE out for this info. I dont think you would be getting a spilo, if the fish is cool, you might as well snag it. Does anyone here have experience keeping this fish!??









http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/gibbus.html


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is a badass lookin fish.







I dont know if you would be able to keep it with any other fish though.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the help. Xenon, thanks for the site. I just did a search and found that from a previous thread from Frank. The store wrote down two names for me...One I had heard of, Gibbus, the other I had not, Castelnau. I guess that's where they got it from. That piece says that fish no longer exists, so I'm back to what the heck is it? They also described the fish as having a more "pointed" head than the RBP's.

The main reason I waited is that I would like to put 3 in the tank. I know spilos are aggressive as well, but they have a chance at co-existence. If these fish are some sub of rhom I didn't want to get several knowing they'd absolutely eventually kill each other.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> One I had heard of, Gibbus, the other I had not, Castelnau


 Francis de Castelnau (1855) described _Serrasalmo gibbus_.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Does anyone have pics of gibbus and spilos of the same size?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I would think if a local pet store is getting them they are probably gold spilos, gibbus are rarer then golds.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I would think if a local pet store is getting them they are probably gold spilos, gibbus are rarer then golds.


 I assume you didn't follow the thread or the link? S. gibbus fish doesn't exist, only the names does.


----------

